# My Vintage Collection



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

nice collection Woody the Vertex is my fave

cheers

Andy


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

That strap calendar is nifty!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Good collection there woody. My vote goes for the sheffield in the first photo.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice collection Woodie, the Rodania is very nice indeed


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

that Tissot's design is so on the hype nowadays


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

The aged tritium on the Sheffield is awesome!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The heffield the tavannes the junghans and the alea for me inno particular order


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The 30 Jewel Bulova.

Thanks Woody


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

woody77 said:


>


A very nice collection Woody :thumbsup:

The Sheffield does remind me of this...

*Services `Swiss Made` 17 Jewels circa 1960s?*










I suspect they were both sourced from the same company :wink2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys thanks for all the nice coms .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 hi yes i think thay are the same as there are a few others that use the same case dial and bazel hands .all the best woody.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one just back from the watchmaker and at last keeping good time .all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice collection Woody, the variation of styles and periods means there's something there for all occasions, well done that man!,


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice collection Woody,

I like the look of the Vertex . Brief info ? what's the one before it ?

Cheers,

Rovert


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi its from 1967 benrus




























us miltiary watch a few more photos for you.all the best woody.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one come this week from a trade .i am very happy with it just so well made and i love the nice blue dial i think its from the 70s, nice logo on the back case as well imho ,i have had it on most of this week keeping good time .all the best woody77.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

A good choice with the Enicar woody. I'm yet to own a post 40s Enicar (I've got about half a dozen sports at last count) but there are a fair lot on the bay which seem like a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

woody77 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


Here's mine, 










:yes:


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

great collection. lovin the sheffield, always my favouite.


----------



## Paul_J (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the collection - my only slight constructive 'criticism' as a Roamer collector I like the watch but it would be set off much better with a stainless steel expander or a back leather strap in my opinion - in any case enjoy your fab collection and thanks for sharing :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Paul_J said:


> Love the collection - my only slight constructive 'criticism' as a Roamer collector I like the watch but it would be set off much better with a stainless steel expander or a back leather strap in my opinion - in any case enjoy your fab collection and thanks for sharing :yes:


 hi yes i have it on a old expander .that was just a try out strap.thanks very much woody77.


----------



## Paul_J (Jun 6, 2010)

> hi yes i have it on a old expander .that was just a try out strap


Excellent, you have great taste Woody


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one just in, 23 jewels cardinal sic apollo divers from late 60s or 70s .has had a very hard life the bazel has the most ware i have seen on a watch bazel just add to the watch to me ,but its had a sevice runs very well keeps good time .anyone know who made the movement ,i hope you like i do all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi this one just in, 23 jewels cardinal sic apollo divers from late 60s or 70s .has had a very hard life the bazel has the most ware i have seen on a watch bazel just add to the watch to me ,but its had a sevice runs very well keeps good time .anyone know who made the movement ,i hope you like i do all the best woody77.


 hi i have been looking on the net it seems it may have sicura movement i am not sure but think it is .all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Woody

I think its an EB 8021 from around 1970, nice looking, and a good pin pallet, even with the over jewelling, can be just as good as an average swiss lever, just look at all the Mortimas like this 17 jewel still running strongly!










Yours could be from the delightfully named Jenni Watch SARL of Basel, or maybe even made for Wengers of Montreal.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Hi Woody
> 
> I think its an EB 8021 from around 1970, nice looking, and a good pin pallet, even with the over jewelling, can be just as good as an average swiss lever, just look at all the Mortimas still running strongly!


 hi thanks very much i am get back into these old divers agian i have got 3 this week i sold a few last week ,as i can only buy when i sell some now as my 7/10 its not to happy haveing so many wathes all over the houes she says how many watches can you ware.all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

woody77 said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Woody
> ...


No probs Woody, and I've seen worse bezels too. Ah, the perennial question from Madame was, "just how many watches do you need?", now it's just, "is that another new one?" work hard and you may convert yours to the cause too.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Pob said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


And another...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Pob said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


hi very nice as well all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not sure what year i think it may be 1950? 37mm .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more new ones in .all thebest woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

What's the see-thru one, Woody? Like that with orange hands.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> What's the see-thru one, Woody? Like that with orange hands.


 hi its a customtime swiss made from late 60s or 70s,i have not seen many of them up for sale .a few more photos for you .all the best woody .ps not had the back off not got the tool for doing it so not sure about the movement most of this type are 17 jewels.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

woody77 said:


>


I have one of these. Is yours also monocoque ?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thomasr said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 hi not sure what monocoque is but i think is about colour and what watch are you is it about the seiko?all the best woody77.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


On about the seiko being sealed at the back so you can only open from the front


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thomasr said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > Thomasr said:
> ...


 hi sorry yes its from 1968 and it is sealed from the back its one of my fav seikos i like the way the barclet meets the case .and its a nice fit on on your wrist.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not sure what year 50s maybe its 17 jewels automatic keeps very good time and looks very well made to me.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Some beautiful pieces


----------

